# Shampoo for double coat or Sheltie?



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I never owned a dog with double coat till recently and have been using Minksheen, Eqyss, and Earthbath puppy shampoo. I haven't have any problems with these shampoo. I have hear that with double coat dog they need a shampoo that add to volume.

Is volume shampoo is the best for double coat dogs? If so, what type of volume shampoo would you recommend?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a double coated dog, I use Tropiclean shampoo which is a natural shampoo with natural ingredients. I haven't had any problems, her coat is very soft and I think it gives volume, and the scents are awesome! She still smells like the shampoo a week later. Here's the site: http://www.tropiclean.net/


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

I think as long as your dog is healthy and clean and you use a good shampoo you'll be okay. I like the earthbath products, tho not much favor of the puppy shampoo tho beyond the lovily smell of it. I like earthbath because they are natural and a lil bit does go a long way and does a good job at cleaning. Espree has some good shampoos too. I've also used the tropiclean as well. Natural they smell lovily but I still favor espree and earthbath. i think as long as you do a good job you are okay with the shampoos you have. Just make sure you get a nice scrubbing in. Sometimes having a forced air dryer tho def helps add to the volume but not everyone has the money for fork out for one. 

If your dog is shedding some companies make special shampoos for that. There is the furminator shampoo, tho I don't care for it to much. I do like Espree's deshedding conditioner, they have a matching shampoo but I like to use a moisturizing shampoo and than the deshedding conditioner. Like I said tho if you do reguarly brushing and grooming you are perfectly fine with the products you have.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

amberly said:


> I think as long as your dog is healthy and clean and you use a good shampoo you'll be okay. I like the earthbath products, tho not much favor of the puppy shampoo tho beyond the lovily smell of it. I like earthbath because they are natural and a lil bit does go a long way and does a good job at cleaning. Espree has some good shampoos too. I've also used the tropiclean as well. Natural they smell lovily but I still favor espree and earthbath. i think as long as you do a good job you are okay with the shampoos you have. Just make sure you get a nice scrubbing in. Sometimes having a forced air dryer tho def helps add to the volume but not everyone has the money for fork out for one.
> 
> If your dog is shedding some companies make special shampoos for that. There is the furminator shampoo, tho I don't care for it to much. I do like Espree's deshedding conditioner, they have a matching shampoo but I like to use a moisturizing shampoo and than the deshedding conditioner. Like I said tho if you do reguarly brushing and grooming you are perfectly fine with the products you have.



I love earthbath too, the only complaint I have is the their shampoo does not produce as much foam as other brands making me use more shampoo then other brands. I still have about half a bottle of the puppy shampoo and I only use it on Daisy's head because its tear free. 

I just bought some Chris Christensen shampoo, conditioner, and after u bath spray and I am so pleased with the results. Have anyone here used their product?


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

I dunno all the Earthbath shampoos lather lovily for me EXCEPT the puppy shampoo which is why I don't favor it except for the smell. So i almost only use it on the head and face as well for the tearless reason lol. The tearless hypo works wonderful, ditto with the tea tree and aloe, and the orange I also like the conditioner. Just not the puppy. the smell of the purple bottle magic i don't car3e for so much, I'm wanting to try the new green tea. but yes, the puppy not so great I do have to use a lot as well.
Its also the same with the tropiclean line as well. You sorta have to use a lot to get a really good clean lather and scrub. But that because these are natural lines. They don't use soap. Most pet shampoos that aren't natural use soap, which you also want to avoid on your dogs. So always read the bottle for the soap free shampoos.
Espree is a good lathering natural line.

I've never heard of Chris christensen.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

If you want the best, go for Isle of Dogs. Its fantastic. Many show breeders (including several westminster winners) use this. If you go on their website, they have a breed profile that will tell you exactly what products to use. I have heard good things about Chris Christensen products as well. IOD is known to be the best though!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

amberly said:


> I dunno all the Earthbath shampoos lather lovily for me EXCEPT the puppy shampoo which is why I don't favor it except for the smell. So i almost only use it on the head and face as well for the tearless reason lol. The tearless hypo works wonderful, ditto with the tea tree and aloe, and the orange I also like the conditioner. Just not the puppy. the smell of the purple bottle magic i don't car3e for so much, I'm wanting to try the new green tea. but yes, the puppy not so great I do have to use a lot as well.
> Its also the same with the tropiclean line as well. You sorta have to use a lot to get a really good clean lather and scrub. But that because these are natural lines. They don't use soap. Most pet shampoos that aren't natural use soap, which you also want to avoid on your dogs. So always read the bottle for the soap free shampoos.
> Espree is a good lathering natural line.
> 
> I've never heard of Chris christensen.


Chris Christensen is well renowned in the grooming and show world. His products (including grooming tools, brushes, combs, etc) are all excellent quality, and his shampoo lines are great. As professional grade products, you will not see them in Petsomethings, but only thru professional suppliers or at dog/grooming shows.


----------



## davidmorison (Jun 14, 2012)

You are right.It is really very effective.Its result is very impressive.thanks for for the nice information.

dog grooming orange county


----------

